# I have a couple of annoying glitches on my PC



## GreenNeedle (5 Apr 2009)

Wondering if anyone had any solutions?

First is that I have 2 DVDRW+internals on PC.  If I put a blank DVD-R disc into either of them and look in my computer it recognises whichever of the 2 as CD.

This wouldn't be a problem apart from the fact that several burning programs won't let me burn DVD to the drives!!!  I have tried DVD decryptor, DVD shrink, Nero, etc.

However it does let me use the drives in ImgBurn and ISO magic so I copied the image to disc in ISOhunt and in IMgBurn which then leads to another problem.

I was trying to copy an ISO which is an image of an actual DVD in VOB, IFO etc format and when I put it in my standard DVD player (The one linked to the TV) there is no sound.  Therefore I put the disc back in the PC and tried it in Windows Media Player - No sound.  Then in VLC sound is perfect.  This is from the same disc I tried in the TV DVD player.

1 week ago I copied a DVD and it worked fine on the TV DVD player with sound and picture using DVD shrink.  What has happened to my PC and what have I done?

AC

I test the same burned


----------



## JamesM (5 Apr 2009)




----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Apr 2009)

many thanks James   Not what I was thinking of though 

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

sorry AC, but that image of a hammer tickled me


----------



## Simon D (5 Apr 2009)

Just got myself off the floor after seeing JamesM's solution to the problem and had to respond.

I've not laughed so much since Granny got her tits caught in the mangle!


----------



## JamesM (5 Apr 2009)




----------



## TLH (5 Apr 2009)

You only burn one at once yes? Disconnect the other one mate. Sounds like the OS is getting confused to me, possibly it's been a while since it was installed. 

It could also be a hardware glitch, I know my computer will not install from one of my two dvd roms unless I unplug the other. It may be a fault with the northbridge or the driver for it.


----------



## altaaffe (5 Apr 2009)

Had the same as well, went with sepaparate CD & DVD drive in the end and solved it but 2 x DVD was a no-go for me and didn't spend the time to find out why.  I've now only got single DVD with everything being much faster though.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Apr 2009)

I did have a DVD writer as master which came with the machine and then a DVD Rom which I bought at the same time as slave and they worked fine for years.

Then a few weeks a go the writer was failing at 57% every time so I bought a new writer.  When I took the old one apart found a 2Gb SD card in it and so I put the writer back in and it worked fine.  I therefore decided to put the other writer back instead of the ROM.

Then like I said above last week I 'backed up' a DVD from an ISO image on my hard drive and it worked fine.

This problem only appeared today 

I may put the Rom back in tomorrow and see if it sorts it 

Stupid computers.

AC


----------



## JenCliBee (7 Apr 2009)

Having two dvd writers is renowned for conflicting, remove one and it should solve the problem.

jen


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Having two dvd writers is renowned for conflicting, remove one and it should solve the problem.
> 
> jen



I have two in my machine without any problems what so ever, I have them on the same IDE cable one has master the other as slave, I use Nero and ImgBurn to burn DVDs/Images.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Apr 2009)

My setup is the same as yours LD.  same IDe cable master and Slave.

Swopped the ROM back in last night and it hasn't changed anything.

Read something on the net last night about Adobe causing problems with the registry and this being the result of that!!

Goes into a way of changing the registry but I don't have upper or lower filters so can't do what Adobe say!!!

Bloody thing 

Here is the thread on adobe:
http://forums.adobe.com/message/1759006#1759006

Makes no sense to me.  I haven't got any adobe programs apart from the usual acrobat and reader plus dreamweaver and they were all on the PC when I last burned a DVD OK and before this problem started showing it's face.

Found the problem with the audio too   For some reason it only burned the 5.1 audio and so I had to change the audio settings on the DVD player then boom, boy I had it loud 

So for now I am stuck to reducing & encoding in DVDshrink, letting it fail and write the encoded files to hard drive then opening imageburn to copy to DVD   Long way round but there ya go

AC

AC


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2009)

which adobe causes that? you got a link to the site? usefull to know, cheers


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Apr 2009)

Its this page but it won't load at the moment, was loading last night so maybe a server is down somewhere in guatemala  :

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/documen ... lID=328585

This was where I found the above link and the info:
http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0 ... ID=2244232


----------



## TDI-line (7 Apr 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

>



Stop. . . Hammer time

Go with the flow
It is said
That if you can't groove to this
Then you probably are dead
So wave your hands in the air
Bust a few moves, run your fingers through your hair
This is it for a winter
Dance to this an' you're gonna get thinner
Move slide your rump
Just for a minute, let's all do the bump
Bump bump bump

Yeah, U can't touch this
Look man, U can't touch this
You better get hyped
Boy 'cause you know ya can't
U can't touch this
Ring the bell, school's back in
Break it down.....


----------



## YzemaN (7 Apr 2009)

HALT! Hammerzeit!  
(picking himself off the floor)
That's class!


----------

